# Think I blew it--cycling my 55 gal.



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

As some of you might remember, I just got a new 55 gal. I got the pea pebbles, washed them backbreakingly, lol, put them in along with my decorations, caves, etc. and then started filling it with water. *I forgot to add Stress Coat! * I put a small amount of the dirty media from my established tank into the filter, added a cup or so of media from the established tank, and several turkey basters full of debris off the bottom of the established tank. But if I added the water without Stress Coat, does this mean the good bacteria I put in there was killed? If so, I'll be very upset, as I was hoping to speed up the cycle. Would it do any good to add it now?

Also, would two fish be good enough to cycle a 55? I don't want to add any more for fear of losing too many. I've done a fish-in cycle twice, and both times none of my fish died. I tested daily religiously for the first two weeks, and at least twice a week after the nitrates started to go up. I would do the same with this tank. So my main two concerns are the fact that I added the water fresh from the tap with no Stress Coat, and how that might affect the cycle, plus can I use only two fish in that big of a tank? (Betta and platy). How long do you think it might take to cycle?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I would say the fresh untreated water probably wiped out the good bios on ya, Do you know what is in your tap water? is it chlorine or chlorimine? chlorine will fade out itself in a few days, just add the stress coat now and in a day or two put in more media gunk, Do you know what fish you want to put in yet? I think you will need more than 2 fish to get a good supply of ammonia going,


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

One of the best and eassiest sources of bacteria for a new tank is plants. Both rooted and floating ones are good. I like Val amd Java Fern as they are easy to grow and trouble free. For a 55G tank, I would use at least 5 fish. Four Clouds and one female Betta would be great.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If you have chlorine, it's not good. If you have chloramine, it's bad. Either way, you can fix it - it just costs you time.
A 55 is a forgiving size for a cycle. Some here won't appreciate this, but I think the cycle is massively over rated as a problem in tanks above 20 gallons. There is no reason ammonia should ever kill half a dozen small fish in a 55 gallon tank (or even in a 20) if you do regular, disciplined 25% weekly water changes, don't overfeed and above all else, begin with healthy stock. I'm convinced most of the fish deaths we blame on the cycle (if we have the sense to start the tank stocking at one fish per 5-10 gallons) are actually caused by the fish arriving from the store in bad shape. New aquarists may have uncycled tanks, but they also have untrained eyes for spotting illness and stress in fish. 
Ammonia deaths are the result of aquarists immediately filling the tank with fish to 'capacity', which 90% of the time would be overstocking an established tank. It comes from putting goldfish or other heavy bodied waste machines in new tanks. It comes from not changing enough water from the outset. 
If an aquarist has the Internet, any bread and butter pet shop fish can be thoroughly researched in under half an hour. A lot of new tank deaths come from people lacking the curiosity to do this - fish choices gone wrong lead to stress, and a lot of fish have already arrived with parasites and immune system problems from the fish farms. In the right set-up, they can overcome these problems. In a new tank, maybe not.

So I'd say you should try to get new living media, and add it after you treat the water. Scout your fish thoroughly and get some healthy stock, and put them in, Wait at least 3 weeks to go to half capacity stocking, then another 3 weeks for full. Change 25% weekly, treating the water. Test the water if you like testing the water - you need patience much more than an API master kit.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

howdy.

Did you put in that stresscoat after you noticed you forgot? It takes awhile for chlorine to kill bacteria depending on the density of the chlorine. Different water companies use different amounts. Remember, the water has to be drinkable so it can't contain too much chlorine. You will be alright.

Just remember, we learn from mistakes and its always fixable so you can sit back, relax, and watch your tank grow


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't use stress coat.

I just use plants and wait a week before adding a light bioload. then don't feed those fish for a week and then stock up the tank and start very light once per day feeding.

even with chloramine I have the fish thirvie and are not stressed.

Sorry I couldn't help.

my .02


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I was waiting on answers from you guys before I did anything else for fear of messing up again. Well, after reading your answers, I added Stress Coat today, and was able to get another maybe 2 teaspoons of used filter media off my two established tanks, and also turkey basted more debris off the bottom, and added another two handfuls of substrate. I already have a java fern and Tropica sword and marimo moss ball in there and will be getting more plants on the first.

Should I add the fish today? To be honest, I'm really nervous about doing it. I have a sorority of 4 female bettas and two platies, so I could add all those? You know how you have favorites, even though you're not supposed to, lol. So that was why I asked about only putting in two. I suspected two wouldn't be enough. I also have two Mollies, but with one having recovered from the shimmies and almost dying, I won't add her or the balloon Molly. I also plan on waiting on the otos and Kuhli loaches as I know they are very sensitive. So I could add 6 fish. Should I add them today, or wait a few days?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

My water supply has chlorine, by the way. Forgot to add that.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Sure, as long as you dechlorinated the water you may as well start putting some fish in, the bios will need an ammonia source to keep alive anyway, dont sweat the screwing up part so you set yourself back a day, so what your doing great for someone as new to the hobby as you, I would add the bettas and keep an eye on levels you did good with first two cycles I 'm sure this will go well too. I'm not sure how well the mollies will do for cycling I've never had much luck with them in general,otos are too sensitive.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was going to say if your water comes from a well not to worry too much about it, but you mentioned that it has chlorine in it, so out goes that theory. Just do what everyone else has said and you will be fine.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the confidence boost. I'll go ahead and add the bettas and platies today, and wait until its cycled and I'm getting nitrate readings before I add the mollies, catfish and otos. I've never had luck in the past with Mollies either, although I've always loved them. So thought I'd try once more. I love watching them pick around--they're so entertaining. Actually, the balloon molly seems so much tougher than the Dalmation! That surprised me. I'd be devastated if I lost them. I'll keep you posted on how things go. Thanks again, as I really needed reassurance!


----------



## FirstFortyGalSandy (May 14, 2012)

Good Luck. I know I am a little overprotective of my fish.


----------

